# Gentoo самый надежный, устойчиывй и безглючный дистриб.

## cha-chaynik

Почему?

Отвечаю.

6 дней назад я купил себе буку Acer TravelMate 2303LC.

Первым делом отодрал наклейку "Designed for Microsoft Windows XP" и наклеил на бачек унитаза. В общем, пол дела сделано. Остался выбор за дистрибутивом.

После того, как попробовал Gentoo на сервере, от вида коробки ASP Linux начинает тошнить.

Итак, решено. Ставлю Gentoo.

Утром приехав на работу (благо, толстый канал), началось... Вечером еду домой, бука включена, идет компиляция. Утром еду на работу, бука включена, идет компиляция.... И так три дня, потом выходные и продолжение дома...

Итак, час назад настал светлый момент. 

Настроена KDE, стоит фон "Clean and Bugfree (almost)", работает звук, сеть, видео, ну, в общем ВСЕ работает!!!

Итак, возвращаясь к теме: отымевшись 5 дней, я получил нормальную рабочую станцию, действительно работающую (визуально в 1,5-2 раза) быстрее ASP. Однако, даже если бы этого не случилось, я никому бы не признался, что угрохав столько времени, я получил кривую и глючную систему. Вот и получается, что, как не крути, а Gentoo не может быть кривым, глючным и медленным    :Smile: 

P.S. Если бы мне посоветовал Gentoo кто-то из друзей, то убил бы гада.

----------

## WI

У каждого дистра есть свои недостатки. У генты это время установки.

В принципе проблемка может быть решена путем создания некоего образа, с работающей системой, с нулевой оптимизацией под платформу i386  :Smile:  . Залить это дело можно на 1 двд . Работающая гента  со всеми там иксами оффисами и кде получится минут за 15 (ровно столько сколько требуется для разбиения диска и копирования файлов). Тормозить будет так же как любой бинарный дистр. 

А чтобы получить из этого конфетку надо сказать потом емерге ворлд. Во время этой долгой процедуры можно по инету полазить, фильмик посмотреть, музыку послушать и т.д. А убить два три дня на систему может только истинный фанат гентоо  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Хм, я систему с нуля до состояния, когда можно работать (Хы + fvwm, screen, mpd+mpc, vim, mutt) довожу за 1 день. За ночь собирается firefox и пр. фигня. Все, нет тут 3 дней.

Правда, я не использую stage1, а stage3-i686. Сборка из stage1 c "оптимизированными" флагами компиляции не дает никакого прироста в скорости (точнее, он ничтожен и не стоит того времени).

----------

## Taoub

2viy: Если ты потом пересобираешь glibc и тд для NPTL то могу сказать что выигрышь времени с помощью твоего подхода минимален..

----------

## viy

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> Если ты потом пересобираешь glibc и тд для NPTL то могу сказать что выигрышь времени с помощью твоего подхода минимален..

 

Безусловно. Только я не использую nptl на рабочей машине, поскольку у меня фактически нет приложений, активно использующих потоки. А посему вполне приемлимо.

Конечно, если есть необходимость в перекомпиляции glibc, то лучше сразу все делать из stage1.

----------

## WI

 *viy wrote:*   

> Хм, я систему с нуля до состояния, когда можно работать (Хы + fvwm, screen, mpd+mpc, vim, mutt) довожу за 1 день. За ночь собирается firefox и пр. фигня. Все, нет тут 3 дней.
> 
> Правда, я не использую stage1, а stage3-i686. Сборка из stage1 c "оптимизированными" флагами компиляции не дает никакого прироста в скорости (точнее, он ничтожен и не стоит того времени).

 

На стаже1 компилится всякие там глибс  компилятор и кой какие утилиты. Особого выигрыша в работе от крутоточенного компилятора не увидишь никогда, если сама компиляция не является работой  :Smile:  . 

Систему надо ставить за 15 минут, всю. Иначе съедят.  Оптимизация возможно заемет пару тройку суток (ну кому надо там оо + кде + мозилла). Но все это  время компьютером можно полноценно пользоваться. Что бы там ни писали про разницу в стажах123  и установку бинарных пакетов - все это годится лишь для фанатиков. Я даже дома не готов генту сутки ждать.

----------

## viy

Дело не в том, сколько времени это занимает, а в том, какая от этого польза/выигрыш.

Главное то, что руки развязаны и каждый волен ставить ОС так, как ему нужно и/или удобно. Ну или нравиться как больше, если хотите...  :Wink: 

----------

## WI

 *viy wrote:*   

> Дело не в том, сколько времени это занимает, а в том, какая от этого польза/выигрыш.
> 
> Главное то, что руки развязаны и каждый волен ставить ОС так, как ему нужно и/или удобно. Ну или нравиться как больше, если хотите... 

 

С руками поначалу проблемы. Дружок прикупил пенек. Я  ему быстро генту залил, минут 20 ковыряли комп, потом еще часа 4 пиво пили, по инету лазили и фильмы смотрели. Он через месяц решил ее точить и грохнул все. Затем решил сам поставить по правилам. Пень тарахтел, друг матом ругался (он в консоли пока ноль). А на следующий день  и у него "волшебный двд с гентой для i386" появился.  

Справедливости ради надо отметить, что сам с ноля ставил 4 раза. Потом надоело.

----------

## viy

 *WI wrote:*   

> Потом надоело.

 

В точку!  :Cool: 

----------

## ba

Хм... судить о дистре по первой неделе довольно странно... вот будешь его обновлять в течение года-двух, вот тут-то глюки и полезут...

а вообще если с умом подходить, то стабильная ветка генту без иксов вполне нормальная...

а вот в ~x86 то и дело что-нить с чем-нить несовместимо...

----------

## WI

 *ba wrote:*   

> Хм... судить о дистре по первой неделе довольно странно... вот будешь его обновлять в течение года-двух, вот тут-то глюки и полезут...
> 
> 

 

Недостатками гента изобилует как и любой другой дистр.Однако глючность и проблемы с обновлениями в их число не входят.

----------

## ba

 *WI wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   Хм... судить о дистре по первой неделе довольно странно... вот будешь его обновлять в течение года-двух, вот тут-то глюки и полезут... 
> 
> Недостатками гента изобилует как и любой другой дистр.Однако глючность и проблемы с обновлениями в их число не входят.

 

Бррр... это почему??? Точнее я не понял, ты проблемы с обновлениями не считаешь недостатками, или ты имеешь ввиду что у генту их нет(или меньше чем у других)?

Если второе, то просто интересно на скольких машинах у тебя стоит генту, какое время и для каких целей?

----------

## fenring

 *WI wrote:*   

> Систему надо ставить за 15 минут, всю. Иначе съедят.  Оптимизация возможно заемет пару тройку суток (ну кому надо там оо + кде + мозилла). Но все это  время компьютером можно полноценно пользоваться. Что бы там ни писали про разницу в стажах123  и установку бинарных пакетов - все это годится лишь для фанатиков. Я даже дома не готов генту сутки ждать.

 

Как вариант: щас вот собираю из fc3 генту на соседнем разделе из stage1. И все это время системой можно пользоваться...  :Smile: 

----------

## KUV

Чувак, ты опоздал! Наклейка Windows XP от моего ASUSа красуется на бачке еще с прошлого года =)))

----------

## ManJak

Вот, еслиб они еще двинулись в сторону того, чтоб ядро стало частью системы (аля ФриБСД) стабильность моглаб скакануть вверх, но там свои грабли  :Crying or Very sad: 

1) Будет заторможено активное развитие оси.

2) Расплодится еще одна ветвь

3) Неизвестно, чем это кончится

----------

## YD

Так ведь есть gentoo-sources, и не надо забывать, что Gentoo - это метадистр. И тут разные вариации неизбежны.

----------

## lefsha

Просто супер пост!

Начал читать в напряжении и под конец хорошо посмеялся.

Это ж сколько терпения надо, чтобы так нежно

обойтись с Gentoo...

Стабильная ветка это наверно хорошо, но не выходит

поставить все не использовав флаг ~x86.

Хотя бы то что касается русского языка...

У них блин baselayout более или менее нормальный

в нестабильной ветке.

так что либо трахаемся с русским языком либо меняем флаг

итд.

У меня их уже более 10 накопилось.

Хотя до этого стояла вся система на нестабильной ветке.

Но я ее убил одним взмахом пера - align-double

и понеслось....

Мне тут же знающие люди объяснили, что дело

именно в нестабильной ветке.

Они всегда так объясняют потому что сказать нечего.

Так что если будут проблемы не дай бог обмолвится,

что Вы используете нестабильную ветку

или  такую агрессивную оптимизацию как mmx и sse.

Вам тут же укажут на вашу "проблему"...

А если честно вся кривизна Gentoo в портках.

Потому как все остальное точно также присутствует

во всех остальных дистрибутивах, только сталкиваются

с этим разработчики, а не пользователи.

А тут пользовател может вкусить Linux по полной...

Кстати только начав пользоваться Gentoo я понял

насколько этот Linux крив...

И какова разница между ним и FreeBSD...

Кстати после этого и Windows уже не кажется таким

уж кривым. Да, деньги вышибают, но кривизны ровно

столько же.

Один линуховый xorg чего стоит...

Огроменный монстр, который непонятно зачем

нужен... И так почти во всем.

----------

## YD

ууу... парень. Ну вот действительно у тебя траблы из-за ~x86. Вот почему у меня система стоит всё, что надо stable? Единственное только nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4, где маленькие изменения для компила с kernel-2.6.11. В принципе stable, просто по правилам генту ~arch в этом случае не снимается так быстро. Что касается кривизны, чё-то не наблюдал, может я просто фигнёй не маюсь в плане всяких экспериментов на рабочей системе? (:

з.ы. Для русского в иксах baselayout ~x86 незачем. А в консоли русский ни к селу, ни к городу, так что LC_ALL=""

----------

## lefsha

Ну вот еще один спец выискался...

если Вам говорят, что траблы из-за align-double

значит наверно люди знают что говорят...

Я не знаю почему у Вас стоит все stable если некоторых программ

в stable просто нету. Кроме того понятие stable в Gentoo

вещь очень условная. И к стабильности отношения не имеет.

Если автор или команда выпустили какой-то новый софт

и назвали его стабильным, то таковым под Gentoo он станет

через "год"...

Хотя авторы уже успели наделать еще пяток новых версий...

Насчет кривизны, могу привести мнения достаточного кол-ва людей

которые и в Винде кривизны не видят и у них она никогда не падает.

Потом у всех разные понятия о кривизне...

Если Вам лично кажется что baselayout незачем, что так кажется

только лично Вам. И менять всякие там init.d/keymap

меня интересует мало.

И если Вам русский в консоле не нужен, то еще далеко не значит,

что он там не нужен всем.

Кроме того у меня система полностью UTF-изирована.

А это без ~x86 практически не достигается.

Тот же bash поддерживает уникод только с третьей версии,

которая ессно в Gentoo нестабильна...

----------

## viy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Ну вот еще один спец выискался...

 

Давай без эмоций, хорошо?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> если Вам говорят, что траблы из-за align-double
> 
> значит наверно люди знают что говорят...

 

Что значит "align-double"? Это к чему относиться?

----------

## GreenDragon

Мужики, кончайте ерундой страдать.

Если есть желание, я сейчас тоже могу одну фразу запостить и тут такое начнется ...  :Twisted Evil: 

ЗЫ: стабильная/не_стабильная - каждый как хочет так и ... ну дальше знаете.

Нормально работает ~x86 с 2002 года, по крайней мере на моих серверах.

----------

## Skyvie

package.keywords еще никто не отменял...

и, кстати

```

# equery l baselayout

[ Searching for package 'baselayout' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6 (0)

```

никаких проблем с русификацией консоли не замечено.

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Ну вот еще один спец выискался... 
> 
> Давай без эмоций, хорошо?
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   если Вам говорят, что траблы из-за align-double
> ...

 

Да тут было сложно без эмоций. Когда система падает...

Хотя ты прав. Просто когда я от кого-то слышу, что причина

того, что есть проблемы является ~x86, я сразу понимаю чего

стоит этот человек.

Надо все таки раз и навсегда понять, что ребята из Gentoo

не пишут Linux, а используют его и что по этой простой причине

они не могут быть более компетентными чем авторы некой

программы, которые еще имеют сообщения от пользователей

об ошибках и лучше всякого другого разбираются в том,

что сами делают. А гентушники вполне могут настаивать

на стабильности своей программы portage.

Этого им никто не может вминить. Вон он то как раз

у меня стабильный и стоит.

А так еще один элементарный пример.

Ребята из mySQL AB уже давно заявляют как

стабильную версию mysql 4.1.10a,

в которой начиная с 4.1.8 есть поддержка

уникода. Однако гентушники заявляют о якобы

нестабильности 4.1.8 и маскируют ее

предлагая ставить 4.0.х

Понятно, что о 4.1.10a в портаже еще ни слова...

И эти люди мне будут рассказывать о стабильности...

Вот если бы они мне твердили о нестабильности

5 ветки, то я бы им сразу поверил.

А так получается рассогласование, того что говорит

разработчик и что впаривают эти ребята.

Кому я должен верить?

mySQL AB, у которых чистая репутация или

этим выдумщикам?

CFLAGS="... align-double"

Уже писали об этом на форуме.

Но я прочел после, а не до.

----------

## lefsha

 *Skyvie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6 (0)
> ...

 

Каждый понимает русификацию по своему.

Для меня это UTF-8

Конечно можно патчить конфиги, но я прошу

сорри сколько можно заплатками страдать.

Почему даже самая ерунда требует заплаток...

Кроме того еще раз bash только с 3 версии под уникодом идет.

----------

## YD

Ну раз уж говорим о кривизне, то это забота администратора, только он с этим сталкивается и решает проблемы. Работа админа на m$ порой намного более геморное занятие. Юзеры какраз кривизны и не замечают, большинство даже думает, что если что-то так получается, то так и должно быть. Другие наоборот то, что так должно и быть, называют кривизной.

Если ставить систему с ~x86, а потом плакаться, что на самом деле она стабильна, то уж простите. Если почитать Developer Docs, то там написано, что ebuild становиться stable, когда он достаточно хорошо протестен или когда автор уверен, что он стабилен (ну там ещё когда security fix). Поэтому там может  быть хоть 10 новых версий, и небось 7 из них кривые, которые никогда  не станут stable, а потом только в финальной ревизии исправят найденые недостатки. Рабочая система требует стабильности, это не домашняя "крути, как хочу", и эксперименты недопустимы. Да есть проблемы, не из-за самого пакета, но этих проблем в основном меньше, чем проблем именно связаных с кривизной самого экспериментального пакета.

Что касется UTF-8 и bash stable, что там не устраивает? Что там не работает? Всё там работает, включая TAB-autocompletion. Но по мне так, в файловой системе файлы  кроме, как латинскими (ASCII 7-bit) называть вообще не следует.

Патчить не нравится? А что так часто надо патчить? Поставил патч и забыл. Portage и так максимально автоматизирована Конечно в ней не все возможные пакеты, но Gentoo уже большое сообщество. Следить за безопасносью системы с glsa например куда проще, хотя это не значит, что надо полагаться только на неё. В m$ нету этому аналога. Через систему апдейтов можно следить только за официальными компонентами.

Раз уж затронули MySQL, то кто-нибудь помнит переход с 3.23 на 4.0. дело не в стабильности даже, а просто в неизученности. Помните сразу сколько было security fix'ов, притом серьёзных. Это не какие-нибудь окошки, это весьма серьёзных  пакет. Спешка тут незачем. Пакеты такого класса надо тестить самым тщательным образом, это не просто update, это _новая_ версия продукта. Всёравно, что с 2.4 кернел на 2.6 прыгать. Давным давно 2.6 уже считается stable, т.к. 2.5  была экспериментальной веткой. Но ты видишь чтоб на серьёзных серверах стояли 2.6 ? ОНИ ДО СИХ ПОР идут, как development kernel.

----------

## lefsha

 *YD wrote:*   

> Ну раз уж говорим о кривизне, то это забота администратора, только он с этим сталкивается и решает проблемы. Работа админа на m$ порой намного более геморное занятие. Юзеры какраз кривизны и не замечают, большинство даже думает, что если что-то так получается, то так и должно быть. Другие наоборот то, что так должно и быть, называют кривизной.
> 
> 

 

Вот когда я себе заработаю на адмнинистратора, тогда и поговорим...

Все остальное - мнение частного лица, которое зачастую не совпадает с мнением окружающих.

Для меня наличие 100 русских кодировок само по себе баг.

Слава богу UTF исправил ситуацию.

И все нормальные люди работают в UTF, тот же Google.

А кому не нравится называть файлы другими буквами, то никто не заставляет.

Некоторые вообще страдают называя их по формуле 8.3

Как говорится каждый извращается по своему.

----------

## YD

Не парень, ты упорно пытаешься "меня не понимать". Хотя всё сам прекрасно понимаешь, тебе лижбы поспорить не по делу. У меня у самого система давным-давно на UTF-8. Заработать на администратора? Администратором я подразумеваю тебя. Если ты не работаешь на фирме, где нужно несколько систем, а ставишь генту дома с ~x86, то забей, тогда доводы 0.

Знаю я таких, у нас хватает. viy возможно подтвердит, если он тоже сталкивался. Студенты, которые попали в универ, слушают обрывками преподов. Преподы им втирают что, кроме m$ ничего лучше не бывает потому, как  m$ правит в универе. Потом народ проходя никсы, сразу с предвзятостью относиться ко всему без логотипа окошек. А самые пе*датые преподы говорят, что HTTP cookies - ЭТО ВИРУС. 

з.ы. И говорить, что "люди в генту не пишут ОС", по крайней мере глупо. Portage и baselayout это уже основа ОС. А патчей (порой незначительных, порой серьёных) к стандартным сырцам вообще неперечесть. Если прям всё так не нравится, так кто тебя держит? Или надо повы**ываться?

з.з.ы. На домашне компьютере система стоит уже более полугода с последней установки(и то, она была связана с апгрейдом комка), за это время менял несколько профилей с релизами, максимальные проблемы, которые у меня были, были связаны с nitro/llove-sources, gtk-2.6, и по мелочам, которые решаются за пару минут.

----------

## viy

Что касается универов. Не знаю как в России, а тут (в латвии) unix'ы вообще не преподаются как таковые (насколько я знаю), о качестве того, чему учат умолчу. Все знакомые админы росли сами, методом проб и ошибок. Как, впрочем, и я сам.

И всегда будет 3 варианта: 1) не делать что-то вообще (откидываем); 2) сделать самому; 3) заплатить кому-то за работу (причин для этого множество). Тут говорить нечего особо...

Ну и в тему кодировок. Я думаю, что "баг" с наличием 100 русских кодировок решается просто. Надо найти всех уродов, которые придумывали новые кодировки, вместо того, чтобы пользовать существующие. А заодно и всех тех, что пользуют "нестандартные" кодировки и объяснить им всем, что они неправы. Только вот вопрос --- а какая русская кодировка суть стандарт?

Тут даже utf-8 не панацея. Ну не может меня дядя с улицы заставить уговорами перейти с koi8-r на win-1251 или на utf-8. Тут денюжки начинают играть роль, и немалую. А unicode (utf-8 всего лишь "кодировка") --- просто облегчает жизнь и люди/компании смотрящие вперед его используют. Опять таки --- выгода в $ исчисляется в конце концов.

К чему весь разговор? Есть выбор, чем он больше, тем лучше (жестче конкуренция -> лучше продукт). Не нравиться, не надо пользоваться. Но и не надо другим втирать, что они уроды, если поступают иначе.

Давайте уважать друг друга и выбор каждого!

----------

## lefsha

 *YD wrote:*   

> Не парень, ты упорно пытаешься "меня не понимать". Хотя всё сам прекрасно понимаешь, тебе лижбы поспорить не по делу. У меня у самого система давным-давно на UTF-8. Заработать на администратора? Администратором я подразумеваю тебя. Если ты не работаешь на фирме, где нужно несколько систем, а ставишь генту дома с ~x86, то забей, тогда доводы 0.

 

Пока не понимаешь ты. Я вроде бы писал что у меня стоит x86...

Сейчас еще раз повторил.

Потом я уже говорил, что x86 ничего общего со стабильностью не имеет!

Я еще раз повторяю - со стабильностью! Ибо программы которые объявлены

стабильными точно так же падают, как и те которые не стабильные

не вообще а в понимании парней из Gentoo с их флагом x86

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Знаю я таких, у нас хватает. viy возможно подтвердит, если он тоже сталкивался. Студенты, которые попали в универ, слушают обрывками преподов. Преподы им втирают что, кроме m$ ничего лучше не бывает потому, как  m$ правит в универе. Потом народ проходя никсы, сразу с предвзятостью относиться ко всему без логотипа окошек. А самые пе*датые преподы говорят, что HTTP cookies - ЭТО ВИРУС.

 

Я не знаю что Вам там говорят преподы, но когда я учился о m$ они молчали.

Ибо сказать было нечего. Потом если честно мне мало понятно причем тут универы и преподы...

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> з.ы. И говорить, что "люди в генту не пишут ОС", по крайней мере глупо. Portage и baselayout это уже основа ОС. А патчей (порой незначительных, порой серьёных) к стандартным сырцам вообще неперечесть. Если прям всё так не нравится, так кто тебя держит? Или надо повы**ываться?
> 
> 

 

1. Я все таки считаю, то эти люди ОС не пишут.

2. Если они такие бедные все это пишут и делают патчи, то как извиняюсь работают такие дистрибутивы как

Red Hat, SuSe итд. Там на каждом месте должно быть написано - патч от Gentoo...

Надеюсь понятно, что такого не наблюдается.

3. Насчет не нравится я по моему довольно одназначно выражаюсь в конце каждого сообщения,

так что эту тему можно пропустить...

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> з.з.ы. На домашне компьютере система стоит уже более полугода с последней установки(и то, она была связана с апгрейдом комка), за это время менял несколько профилей с релизами, максимальные проблемы, которые у меня были, были связаны с nitro/llove-sources, gtk-2.6, и по мелочам, которые решаются за пару минут.

 

Тут никто не обсуждает тему какой Вы умный и как Вам легко все удается.

Просто парень который начал тему, как я написал, оказался супер вежливым.

Реакцию что у меня все работает, а у кого нет тот сам дурак считаю неверной.

Следует трезво оценивать то что имеешь и тогда будешь относится к этому более бережно

и больше ценить. Если о Gentoo нельзя сказать ни одного плохого слова, то это болезнь.

----------

## YD

Я перешёл на UTF-8, т.к. мне по крайней мере надо 3 языка ENG,RUS,LAT. Притом пишу под WWW, а там у меня utf-8 only. Т.к. обычно multilingual (:

Ну вот я видел КАК преподоют им, поэтому весьма стрёмное отношение к таким админам. Сами себе для теста даже поставить нормально не могут.

[edit]

У генту есть недостатки, но первая причина для них - это в основном кривые руки. Если хотя б посмотреть  установки пакетов, то там  так и пишетя patch-*-gentoo. Portage не меньшая система, чем rpm  или deb,  даже может более продвинутая. Что есть например на RedHat или Debian, что нету у Gentoo в portage? Просто  заявление  "Самый безглючный дистрибутив" подразумевает, наоборот, самый глючный, с чем я в корне не согласен.

В x86 для того собственно для того и задумывалась, чтоб показать, что пакет достаточно безглючно пашет и устанавливается на средне-статистический неэспериментально-натсроенный Gentoo на архитектуре x86. Вот напиши свои  последние траблы, мы их разберём, касающиеся ИМЕННО Gentoo.Last edited by YD on Tue Mar 29, 2005 4:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ну и в тему кодировок. Я думаю, что "баг" с наличием 100 русских кодировок решается просто. Надо найти всех уродов, которые придумывали новые кодировки, вместо того, чтобы пользовать существующие. А заодно и всех тех, что пользуют "нестандартные" кодировки и объяснить им всем, что они неправы. Только вот вопрос --- а какая русская кодировка суть стандарт?
> 
> 

 

Мне очень хочется надеяться, что Вы понимаете, что найти всех уродов... это не выход

и даже не предложение.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Тут даже utf-8 не панацея. Ну не может меня дядя с улицы заставить уговорами перейти с koi8-r на win-1251 или на utf-8. Тут денюжки начинают играть роль, и немалую. А unicode (utf-8 всего лишь "кодировка") --- просто облегчает жизнь и люди/компании смотрящие вперед его используют. Опять таки --- выгода в $ исчисляется в конце концов.
> 
> 

 

С точки возможности работать одновременно с разными языками это панацея.

С точки зрения куда вам переходить - это решаете Вы дома и на работе если сами начальник

или Ваш начальник.

"Выгода" будет заключаться тогда, когда

1. Вам или вашей фирме будет выгодно использование нормальной кодировки. Пример - Google

2. Большинство Вашего окружения будут работать с этой кодировкой и Вы будете вынуждены

на нее переходить.

Пока оба положения вопрос времени и совершенно недолгого времени.

Максимум год - два.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> К чему весь разговор? Есть выбор, чем он больше, тем лучше (жестче конкуренция -> лучше продукт). Не нравиться, не надо пользоваться. Но и не надо другим втирать, что они уроды, если поступают иначе.
> 
> Давайте уважать друг друга и выбор каждого!

 

1. Никто ни кому не втирает что "они уроды"

2. Я сам насколько можно заметить пользуюсь данной системой.

3. На этом основании считаю себя вправе ее критиковать.

4. Критика распространяется на систему, а не на пользователей!

Каким образом был сделан вывод о другом мне не понятно.

5. Отсутсвие критики чего бы то ни было приводить это в негодность.

----------

## viy

Вот чесно, чем чесать языком тут, лучше пойти и что-то сделать лучше, а потом еще и патч в bugzill'у запостить...

----------

## lefsha

 *YD wrote:*   

> Я перешёл на UTF-8, т.к. мне по крайней мере надо 3 языка ENG,RUS,LAT. Притом пишу под WWW, а там у меня utf-8 only. Т.к. обычно multilingual (:
> 
> 

 

Это была улыбка или нет?

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну вот я видел КАК преподоют им, поэтому весьма стрёмное отношение к таким админам. Сами себе для теста даже поставить нормально не могут.
> 
> 

 

Ничего не понял. Кому преподают, что и зачем? И какое это отношение имеет к этому разговору.

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> У генту есть недостатки, но первая причина для них - это в основном кривые руки. Если хотя б посмотреть  установки пакетов, то там  так и пишетя patch-*-gentoo. Portage не меньшая система, чем rpm  или deb,  даже может более продвинутая. Что есть например на RedHat или Debian, что нету у Gentoo в portage? Просто  заявление  "Самый безглючный дистрибутив" подразумевает, наоборот, самый глючный, с чем я в корне не согласен.
> 
> 

 

1. Первое предложение лишено смысла. Либо недостаткие есть у Gentoo, либо у кого-то кривые руки.

Это разные вещи и одно из другого не вытекает.

2. Никто в этой ветке не упоминал того что у portage чего-то нет, что есть у других дистрибутивов.

3. У portage  нету некоторых возможностей о которых можно заявить после недели пользования

дистрибутивом. Как например возможности допустим опциональной (по русски наверно условной)

где можно продолжать сборку пакетов напрямую не затронутых битым.

А то было достаточно случаев, когда пускаешь систему на ночь делать world идешь спать, а она через

пол-часа уже встала. Если в gentoo подразумевается что все собирается из исходников, а сей

процесс долгий, то должна быть максимально продумана часть которая отвечает за сборку, чтобы процесс

мог сделать максимум работы без вмешательства пользователя.

4. А так есть еще куча предложений просто если их не записывать, то забываешь.

Хотя вот тут меня удивило что система хотела собрать какие-то пакеты, которые при

указании опции t якобы не от чего не зависили...

т.е собираться были бы не должны. Но раз система все такие решила их собрать, значит они стояли

в какой-то зависимости от чего-то но это было не показано. Баг? или Фича?

Далее далеко не всегда USE флаги используются адекватно.

Бывают следующие варианты.

1. Пакет мог бы иметь соотвествующий флаг, но не имеет.

2. Флаг есть, но он не играет роли, так как зависимый пакет будет собран,

особенно когда идеть зависимость по цепочке.

Пакет А завист от пакета Б, который в свою очередь от пакета В

при этом в пакете А есть флаг В

2а Зависимости собираются в зависимости от того какие пакеты установлены.

Пакет А зависит от Б условно, но поскольку пакет Б установлен, то зависимость будет

построена без относительно стоит там -Б или нет.

3. Пакет зависит от некой программы, но это не указано в условиях.

Но если данная программа не установлена, то пакет не будет правильно или вообще скомпилирован.

 *YD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вот напиши свои  последние траблы, мы их разберём, касающиеся ИМЕННО Gentoo.

 

Я думаю на этот раз хватит.

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Вот чесно, чем чесать языком тут, лучше пойти и что-то сделать лучше, а потом еще и патч в bugzill'у запостить...

 

Я очень слабо уверен, что это не назовут фичей или не объяснят, что никому не надо

и всем и так хорошо.

Есть только надежда, что дальше будет еще лучше.

----------

## YD

1.Согласен, насчёт того, что прерывается вся установка при кривом ebuild'е. Я обычно это обходил использованием 

```
emerge firstpackage(подразумевая и его зависимости); emerge second...; shutdown -h now 
```

 Гемор конечно, но помогает.

2. Порой многие пакеты, у которые не являются затребованными другими пакетами требуются USE-флагами (например пакет db) или самим profile.

3. Если флаг не имеет роли, то наверняка в ebuild'е багус, неправильно указали зависимости. 

У самого тподобные маленькие  проблемы возникали, но тем не менее они не критичны в большинстве случаев.

Раньше давно были проблемы  и с бутстрапом, с самим portage. Но мало по малу они исправляются.

Да... Была улыбка.

з.ы. Извине, наверно я немного грубова-то в некоторых вышенаписаных постах выражался, но у нас в Латвии хватает горе "линукс-гуру", которые всем недовольны и "всегда правы". (:

----------

## |Bot|

мдя.... слов нету...

прочитал весь пост и ужаснулся...

2lefsha

вас я вапще не понимаю, если все так плохо зачем вапще жить тогда ? =) если вы нехотите гемора зачем полезли в Linux ? 

Linux думаю еще долго будет геморной ОС для рядовых пользователей и тех кто ею пользуется. что касается вопроса кодировок(если все кругом используют, то прийдется подстраиваться) - сдесь все будет зависить от вас ... если вы прогибаитесь. простой пример

я работаю в небольшей фирме , компьютеров у нас в офисе гдето 10 штук - грубо говоря .... все используют MS и только я один сижу на Linux , MS у меня даже не стоит .... меня уприкали сначало что мол несовместимость (Офисные документы например некоторые некоректно отображаются в ОО ) но я смог всех убедить , что мне плевать на их мнение, какой Осью хочу той и пользуюсь , хоть пускай уволят, но обратно на MS я никогда уже неслезу.

Относительно глючности Linux/  я пользовал много дистров таких как ASP REdHAT Suse MandrAke и всякую всячину. буквально в декабре решил поставить себе gentoo . самое интересное что когда я выкачал LiveCD и запустил его ... я понятия неимел что генту нужно собирать руками ) вапще про него ничего не знал так скажем ) распечатал хендбук с сайта , полистал и понял что ночь предстоит долгая . я неотказался от мысли поставить генту , в середине ночи когда была проблема какаято , непомню уже какая ... я матерился сильно сильно =)  но решил довести дело до конца. и теперь очень рад что я неплюнул на это. 

все прекрасно работает .... да есть проблемы мелкие и недочеты ... но где их нету скажите ?  фря ? так пользуйтесь фрей ... кто мешает ? непонимаю....

так что все ваши доводы действительно ничего нестоят ... вам просто ненакого поворчать =)  (чисто моя субьективная точка зрения)

Остальные ребята молодцы !! браво отстаивали честь нашего дистра!!! жму им руку. 

считаю что тему можно закрыть ... все надеюсь все поняли ....

----------

## ITT_rus

Пиплы, вот вы тут ругаетесь по коррекстности локализации. И все показываете, какие вы умные. А я нуб  И мне нужен мануал как эту долбаную локализацию нормально делать. Причем с развилками и объяснениями чем мне грозит упор на КОи или на ЮТФ. Чтобы выбор нормально сделать можно было. 

Тот хау-ту, который выложен на официальной странице русских доков, составлялся Бог знает когда и непонятно, актуален ли он сейчас. Вчера видел в багзиле репорт Святогора, что он там что-то нашел... 

Хотите облегчить жизнь нубам, до сих пор юзавшим МС, и популяризировать Линух - пишите мануалы, как кто может. Глядишь прочитаешь пару тройку таких творений и что-то становится понятным. 

Но одного Костромина и годовалого наблюдения за хэндбуком как-то не хватает чтобы чувствовать себя уверенно. 

В общем вот мое вам пожелание. Вместо того, чтобы выяснять у кого ... длиньше, покажите на деле что он у вас есть.

----------

## viy

 *ITT_rus wrote:*   

> Вместо того, чтобы выяснять у кого ... длиньше, покажите на деле что он у вас есть.

 

Тебе фотки достаточно или отрезать придется?  :Cool: 

----------

## ITT_rus

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *ITT_rus wrote:*   Вместо того, чтобы выяснять у кого ... длиньше, покажите на деле что он у вас есть. 
> 
> Тебе фотки достаточно или отрезать придется? 

 

 :Cool: Мануалов будет достаточно

ЗЫ не принимайте образные выражения буквально :Smile: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

Ребята!

Ну чего вы ругаетесь-то!     :Smile: 

Gentoo действительно хороший дистрибутив. Он проигрывает в быстроте установки дистрибутивам а-ля Редхат (этак суток на 5), зато выигрывает в скорости работы и в гибкости настройки.

А если что-то не работает, значит надо поиметься, если не заработало, еще поиметься, потом еще... Все равно заработает. И иметься надо с любым дистрибутивом, с любой ОС. Однако, так складывается, что с Gentoo мне пока приходится иметься меньше, чем с другими Linux дистрибами...

----------

## lefsha

Vydalas svobodnaja minutka i ja pishu Vam uvayhaemaja Katerina Matvevna...

 :Smile: 

 *|Bot| wrote:*   

> 
> 
> вас я вапще не понимаю, если все так плохо зачем вапще жить тогда ? =) если вы нехотите гемора зачем полезли в Linux ? 
> 
> Linux думаю еще долго будет геморной ОС для рядовых пользователей и тех кто ею пользуется.
> ...

 

Tak vse ochen prosto. Dostatochno priznat etot prostoj fakt i uspokoitsja, a ne vtirat ochki chto v linuxe vse zashibis.

Bolshe konstruktiva budet i esli razrabotchiki sami eto priznajut, to vozmozhno budut prislushivatsja k polzovatewljam.

A novichek dolzhen iznachalno znat s chem imeet delo. Potomu kak esli emi skazhut chto vse kruto, a u nego ne vyjdet,

to on budet dumat chto sam durak i dazhe voprosz poboitsja zadat - kak zhe u vseh rabotaet a u nego net...

mozhet on takoj nepolnocennyj...

 *|Bot| wrote:*   

> 
> 
> что касается вопроса кодировок(если все кругом используют, то прийдется подстраиваться) - сдесь все будет зависить от вас ... если вы прогибаитесь. простой пример я работаю в небольшей фирме , компьютеров у нас в офисе гдето 10 штук - грубо говоря .... все используют MS и только я один сижу на Linux , MS у меня даже не стоит .... меня уприкали сначало что мол несовместимость (Офисные документы например некоторые некоректно отображаются в ОО ) но я смог всех убедить , что мне плевать на их мнение, какой Осью хочу той и пользуюсь , хоть пускай уволят, но обратно на MS я никогда уже неслезу.
> 
> 

 

Esli eto rabotaet to tebe povezlo s kollektivom ili tochnee s nachalnikom.

Potomu kak v normalnoj firme nachalnik i slushat tebja by ne stal.

Est standard kotory prinjat na firme i esli ty ego ne sobljudaesh, to okazyvaeshsja na ulice.

V tvojej ochevidno standarda net.

 *|Bot| wrote:*   

> 
> 
> него ничего не знал так скажем ) распечатал хендбук с сайта , полистал и понял что ночь предстоит долгая . я неотказался от мысли поставить генту , в середине ночи когда была проблема какаято , непомню уже какая ... я матерился сильно сильно =)  но решил довести дело до конца. и теперь очень рад что я неплюнул на это. 
> 
> 

 

Molodec vozmi s polki pirozhok.

 *|Bot| wrote:*   

> 
> 
> все прекрасно работает .... да есть проблемы мелкие и недочеты ... но где их нету скажите ?  фря ? так пользуйтесь фрей ... кто мешает ? непонимаю....
> 
> так что все ваши доводы действительно ничего нестоят ... вам просто ненакого поворчать =)  (чисто моя субьективная точка зрения)
> ...

 

1. Distributiv eto ne rodina, kotoruju nuzhno zaschschat vo vremja vojny.

2. Kritika ne est napodenie, a skoree naoborot.

3. Da i voobsche smeshnaja detskaja pozicia...

P.S. Vy skazku pro kozu i malenkih kozljat chitali? - Pochitajte - ochen razumnue veshi tam napisany...

----------

## lefsha

 *ITT_rus wrote:*   

> А я нуб  И мне нужен мануал как эту долбаную локализацию нормально делать. Причем с развилками и объяснениями чем мне грозит упор на КОи или на ЮТФ. Чтобы выбор нормально сделать можно было. 
> 
> Тот хау-ту, который выложен на официальной странице русских доков, составлялся Бог знает когда и непонятно, актуален ли он сейчас. Вчера видел в багзиле репорт Святогора, что он там что-то нашел... 
> 
> Хотите облегчить жизнь нубам, до сих пор юзавшим МС, и популяризировать Линух - пишите мануалы, как кто может. Глядишь прочитаешь пару тройку таких творений и что-то становится понятным. 
> ...

 

Prav chelovek absoljutno!!!!

Ja rusificiroval Gentoo po.... nemeckoj dokumentacii...

Potomu kak tam ljudi pisali, a russkuju neponjatno kto.

Est chtuki 3-4 varianta i vse nepravilnye...

Kuda bednomu krestjaninu podatsja?

Eto pervyj vzgljad na problemu, a vtoroj bolee normany govorit o tom

chto russifikacii normalnoj v linuxe net i poka tonnu dokumentov ne perelopatish

nichego ne vyjdet.

Taki veshi kak localization dolzhny segodnja delatjsa nazhatiem odnoj klavishi.

Ja by vylozhil svoju localizaciju, no tam tozhe ne vse gladko.

tot zhe Xlib soobschaet chto takoj lokali net...

Kto tut neprav ja ili on...

Ja ne znaju poetomu i ne vykladyvaju.

krome togo lokalizacija imeet smysl dlja koi8 a ne dlja utf

tam eto ponjatie terjaet smysl.

----------

## viy

 *ITT_rus wrote:*   

> Мануалов будет достаточно

 

Немного потреплюсь.

Для того, чтобы заработал UTF-8, надо выставить соотв. локаль, типа ru_RU.UTF-8 или en_US.UTF-8 (при условии, что locale data имеется для выбранной локали). Итого: man {locale,localedef}.

Вроде как в последних версиях glibc все локали имеют UTF-8 данные, самому с localedef плясать не придется. Локаль ставиться через переменные среды LC_* и LANG. Я предпочитаю LANG.

Чтобы не думать долго:

```
echo "LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8" >> /etc/env.d/02locale

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Результат --- у тебя UTF-8 локаль (с русскими рег. настройками), и она будет автоматом "включаться" при перезагрузке и для всех пользователей. Я использую 02locale, а не 00basic, т.к. последний может быть перезаписан при upgrad'е baselayout'а (и наплевать, что я его никогда не upgrade'ю).

С одной стороны --- это действительно все, что нужно. С другой, не все так просто.

Хочется, чтобы на экране utf-8 правильно отоброжался и была возмодность на нем "писать"  :Wink: 

Для консоли (текстовый режим или framebuffer) идет одна подгонка, для Хов --- другая:

1) консоль. Последние версии baselayout (~x86, 11 ветка) имеют все необходимые проверки для того, чтобы UTF-8 в консоле активировался автоматом. Нужно немного подкрутить системные скрипты:

```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="-u ru1"                   # -u ключик говорит о том, что надо включить поддержку UTF-8

KEYMAP_ENCODING="koi8-r"          # т.к. ru1 раскладка сделана под koi8-r кодировку

UTF8="yes"

CONSOLEFONT="ter-c16f"            # ну нравиться мне этот шрифт,

                                  # emerge -pv terminus-font
```

Вот и все, что касается консоли. Не далее как в субботу я все это проделал и у меня все заработало.

Если нет охоты использовать ~x86 baselayout, то придется использовать этот патч. Правда, проходили сообщения, что он не совсем корректен, однако все требуемые изменения визуально легко можно локализовать, так что руками подправить будет не так сложно.

2) Хы. Тут все проще. Надо ставить corefonts, urw-fonts, sharefonts, freefonts, ttf-bitstream-vera. Ставить Xorg 6.8.2 (я просто протащился после перехода на него --- скорость в разы подпрыгнула на моем i845) вместе с font-server'ом. Из коробки xorg сейчас хорошо ставиться, я дома XFT настройки даже не трогал, все само собой заработало. Как настроить клаву в Хах --- ищи/читай сам,  много было сказано. Я использую специф. настройки (апостроф в качестве переключателя раскладок), это исторически в латвии сложилось для LV.

3) самое неприятное. надо настраивать отдельные проги для работы с UTF-8. Как правило, gtk-2 апликухи все легко подхватывают UTF-8. Про qt не знаю, не пользую. Терминалы --- я использую uxterm, точно будут работать eterm, urxvt. Остальные --- опять не знаю. С ncurses апликухами, думаю, не так хорошо: надо обязательно собирать сами ncurses с USE="unicode". Ну и vim да mutt работают на ура, остальное я не пользую.

Почему такие пляски с utf-8 в плане работы аппликух? А потому, что в utf-8 длина строки в символах не соответствует длине строки в байтах (для русского языка, 1 символ == 2 байта, так что все текстовые файлы на русском будут занимать в 2 раза больше места). Вот так.

И напоследок. Я не претендую на правильность/грамотность изложения. Я так делаю сам, просто поделился опытом. Посему прошу: не умничать, а все вопросы/дополнения/исправления/пожелания --- в приват, в postreply или в асю: 238055766, можно не стесняться, скажу, если занят  :Cool: 

Ну и нужно глянуть на UTF-8 and Unicode FAQ for Unix/Linux и The Unicode HOWTO. Также крайне рекомендую искать хотя бы по русскому форуму gentoo и заглядывать на wiki.Last edited by viy on Tue Mar 29, 2005 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> среды LC_* и LANG. Я предпочитаю LANG.
> 
> Чтобы не думать долго:[code]echo "LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8" >> /etc/env.d/02locale
> ...

 

Bolee drugie tovarishi utverzhdaju chto  pisat nado imenno

ru_RU.utf8

Komu verit?

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) консоль. Последние версии baselayout (стабильные, не говоря про ~x86) имеют все необходимые проверки для того, чтобы UTF-8 в консоле активировался автоматом. Нужно немного подкрутить системные скрипты:[code]$ cat /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 

 

Moyzhet ja prospal no 11 baselayout idet v nestab vetke.

V stabilnom nado menjat soderzhimoe /etc/init.d/keymap

Ili segodnja on stal stabilnym?

----------

## viy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bolee drugie tovarishi utverzhdaju chto  pisat nado imenno
> 
> ru_RU.utf8
> ...

 

Себе, как Администратору. Я знаю/видел, что при сборке glibc создаются localedata именно для UTF-8. Поэтому я просто использую этот charmap. Также, это стандарт. Однако, при создании локали посредством localedef, ты можешь указать имя. Я думаю, что если ты сделаешь localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f UTF-8 ru_RU.utf8, то будет "проходить" и такой вариант. man localedef и google, я столь глубоко не лез в процессе разбирательства. Можно посмотреть zless'ом файлы в директориях /usr/share/i18n/{charmaps,locales} --- они интуитивно понятны.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Moyzhet ja prospal no 11 baselayout idet v nestab vetke.
> 
> V stabilnom nado menjat soderzhimoe /etc/init.d/keymap
> 
> Ili segodnja on stal stabilnym?

 

Грубиян ты все таки. Исправил.

----------

## lefsha

Интересно в чем именно выразилась моя грубость?

Кстати вот можно посмотреть тут

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

и тут

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/%D0%9E%D0%B1%D1%81%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5:HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

какие теперь будут предложения?

или это тоже грубость?

----------

## lefsha

Возвращаясь к напечатанному

сия проблема у кого-то имеет место быть

в связи с русификацией?

```

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib

```

----------

## XaNDoR

 *YD wrote:*   

> Знаю я таких, у нас хватает. viy возможно подтвердит, если он тоже сталкивался. Студенты, которые попали в универ, слушают обрывками преподов. Преподы им втирают что, кроме m$ ничего лучше не бывает потому, как  m$ правит в универе. Потом народ проходя никсы, сразу с предвзятостью относиться ко всему без логотипа окошек. А самые пе*датые преподы говорят, что HTTP cookies - ЭТО ВИРУС.

 

Ну не знаю какой ты универ имел ввиду, но у нас предоп вообще ничего положительного про m$ не говорит, он ярый фанат именно Линукса. И вообще у нас в предмете Операционные системы в основном только UNIX, препод говорит, что "винду вы и так знаете"  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

XaNDoR, прет. Я просто лично имел с этим дело. Меня препод (по-моему из RTU) хотел залечить, что SQL ничто по сравнению с Exce11. После этого разговора, ЗАБЕЙ :> Я вроде тебе уже приводил примеры её доводов:

"Вот как ты например в SQL возьмёшь, где поля начинаются с  xxxx. _Думать_ надо, а в тут просто...." ,

"Вот база, 10 тысяч записей...", а SQL СУБД мол от неё умрёт  :Very Happy: 

Вообще, как мозг сравнивать SQL СУБД и какой-то офисный пакет.

----------

## XaNDoR

Nu v RTU eto ponjatno  :Smile: 

Off Topic:

posle 30-35 chasov nakonec u menja skompililsja KDE  :Smile: 

----------

## cerebrum

 *WI wrote:*   

> У каждого дистра есть свои недостатки. У генты это время установки.
> 
> В принципе проблемка может быть решена путем создания некоего образа, с работающей системой, с нулевой оптимизацией под платформу i386  . Залить это дело можно на 1 двд . Работающая гента  со всеми там иксами оффисами и кде получится минут за 15 (ровно столько сколько требуется для разбиения диска и копирования файлов). Тормозить будет так же как любой бинарный дистр. 
> 
> А чтобы получить из этого конфетку надо сказать потом емерге ворлд. Во время этой долгой процедуры можно по инету полазить, фильмик посмотреть, музыку послушать и т.д. А убить два три дня на систему может только истинный фанат гентоо 

 

...Истинный фанат... ну и сказанул! Я систему собираю около 2-х(!) недель!!! ЗАТО - отимизация : ещё чуть-чуть и будет нестабильно.... Да и вообще - если хочешб скорость работы - убей неделю на установку: это идеология Генту... но я её ОБОЖАЮ!!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## fvk

Что-то я не вижу проблемы в том, что система долго устанавливается.

Не каждый день ведь это делается

Я, например, установил Gentoo два с лишним года назад.

Уже и не помню, сколько я на это потратил.

Если система ставится ОДИН раз, какая разница - пятнадцать минут или пятнадцать дней

----------

## hermes_jr

 *fvk wrote:*   

> Если система ставится ОДИН раз, какая разница - пятнадцать минут или пятнадцать дней

 

Depends. Например если ставишь не у себя дома, а на работе, то начальству твои пятнадцать дней битья баклуш большой радости не принесут.

Или например человека может просто отпугнуть перспектива столь длительной утсановки, вследствие чего он не поставит генту вообще никогда (да, есть такие люди, есть... странные очень... и всё же есть...)

И потом как показывает практика, одного раза всё же мало. Пока чел сам не убьёт систему пару раз до состояния когда поможет только переустановка, он ничему не научится. Конкретно в моём случае - emerge -C gcc glibc и_ещё_что-то_там_критическое... был немного пьян и решил проверить чё получится  :Laughing:  но это уже другая история.

----------

## YD

гх, а LiveCD на что?  :Wink:  Подмаунтил разделы, если надеюсь юзаете buildpkg, то просто разархивировали "потеряные пакеты", а потом уже chroot и приводить в порядок.

----------

## hermes_jr

@YD: Поверь мне, всё не так просто  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@lefsha:

Да... а насчёт локалей я вот наткнулся на кое-что.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   
> 
> среды LC_* и LANG. Я предпочитаю LANG.
> 
> Чтобы не думать долго:
> ...

 

Вот что по этому поводу говорится в howto:

 *gna wrote:*   

>  At this point you might be wondering why 
> 
> ```
> locale -a
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## YD

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> @YD: Поверь мне, всё не так просто  
> 
> 

 

Не поворю  :Wink:  Ибо сам кучу раз так спасал систему, правда потом-то обычно всёравно систему перествалял, но по другим причинам.

----------

## ba

А вот просто интересно, а эти "оптимизации" (читай CFLAGS) дают хоть сколько-то заметный прирост, я имею ввиду флаги кроме march/mcpu?

а то я всегда компилю с CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe" даже на домашней машине, и как-то не задумывался...

----------

## viy

Да нидают они ничего, на мой взгляд; я 0,5 года извращался. Я сейчас даже и march=i686 юзаю, особых тормозов нет и не будет.

Эта оптимизация важна там, где система постоянно использует проц, на все 100 использует. А на десктоп/девелопмент/админ станции это все фигня.

----------

## YD

Я тут просто ради интереса скопировал функцию strcmp из библиотеки C. Скомпилировал -march=i386 и -march=pentium4. Разница цикла в 1mil итераций по времени исполнения меня поразила.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *ba wrote:*   

> А вот просто интересно, а эти "оптимизации" (читай CFLAGS) дают хоть сколько-то заметный прирост, я имею ввиду флаги кроме march/mcpu?
> 
> а то я всегда компилю с CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe" даже на домашней машине, и как-то не задумывался...

 

Ну... например если раньше у меня установка опеноффиса занимала часов шесть-семь, то после настройки системы в ricer-стиле это время сократилось до 4 часов.. ну и ещё дум3 стал немножко быстрее... Так что да, наверное как viy говорит, оптимизация ничего не даёт  :Laughing: .

PS: man gcc

PPS: млять, а я ща вспомнил... может я и наврал немного... кажись тогда ещё и проц менял с 2.0 на 3.2  :Laughing: . Но всё равно какой-то процент производительности прибавится если грамотно оптимизировать (не только cflags, но и вообще всю систему в целом - побрякушки типа prelink, clfags, nptl и тд и тп...)

----------

## viy

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Так что да, наверное как viy говорит, оптимизация ничего не даёт 

 

Я вроде пояснил, что при ежедневном использовании системы, без аппликаций, дающих интенсивную нагрузку на проц (как упомянутые тобой gcc --  в случае openoffice -- и doom), разница не будет заметна, т.к. основное время система проводит в ожидании пользовательского ввода.

Я знаю несколько случаев, когда БД PostgreSQL у людей глючила/падала из-за пристрастия именно к "оптимизации" и "выжимания скорости" из компилятора, и как правило это были "гордые" пользователи gentoo, не всегда понимающие то, что они делают.

В целом я ситуация такова --- те проги, которые действительно будут работать лучше при определенных флажках, сами их и определяют (пример --- mplayer), с остальными одно простое правило --- если гонишся за скоростью и накручиваешь флаги, будь готов сам разбираться возможными "глюками". А правых или левых тут нет --- на то оно и gentoo. Так что давайте закроем тему,

----------

